# Why are my corn snake eggs dieing :(



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

She had 20 eggs it was her first clutch and my first time incubating eggs it was literally one by one each egg was turning yellow now I've only got 4 and 2 are turning yellow the other two are like perfect! I'm wondering if its because they are too wet but I'm just ensuring the vermiculite is damp and there is a little lid full of water in the box with them. Any help I really want to last two to survive! Xxxx


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Jadeee said:


> She had 20 eggs it was her first clutch and my first time incubating eggs it was literally one by one each egg was turning yellow now I've only got 4 and 2 are turning yellow the other two are like perfect! I'm wondering if its because they are too wet but I'm just ensuring the vermiculite is damp and there is a little lid full of water in the box with them. Any help I really want to last two to survive! Xxxx


First of all you need to look at the basics, they are, temps and humidity, if theyre wrong youll have problems, so measure the temp with 2 different thermometers if possible and the humidity and check against what other people incubate at

What are you using to control the temp? (pulse stat, mat stat etc) as the more the temp varies the less likely the eggs are to survive

Did you candle the eggs? if not search in google how to candle corn snake eggs, also i take it you're using the substrate only method?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never been able to eyeball vermiculite and tell whether it is too wet or too dry. The one time I tried and measured the result, I had about three times the right amount of water. I threw that lot out and started over. 

If the temperature is good, I'd mix up a new batch of vermiculite. Weigh the Vermiculite and then add an equal weight of water. 1 ml of water per gram of Vermiculite or 1 fluid ounce of water per ounce of Vermiculite. That has worked for me.


----------

